# Bailey



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Thinking of you on this very difficult 1 year bridge day. Praying that Bailey will send you a sign that he's ok.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My thoughts are with you on this sad anniversary. 

Take all the time you need to grieve and for your heart to heal. The day will come when you will find peace with his passing. It does not mean that you will forget Bailey, he will always live within your heart, will always be with you. The day will come when you will be able to smile when you think of him. 

One day you will be together again, I'm sure of it.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm so sorry for this sad anniversary. They leave such a big hole in our lives.

Might I suggest you find some quiet time, home alone and open Bailey's box. Have a good cry over his things. Sometimes when we box up our grief, it doesn't get a chance to 'air'. 

I hope you do find that next Golden...when you are ready. And I hope you are ready sooner than later. The grief will never go completely away but having another boy to throw the ball to will help you learn to smile again.

Rest in Peace, Bailey; you were a good dog.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Thinking of you on this very difficult anniversary.
I'm sure Bailey is with my Smooch and Snobear!!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Anniversaries, for us, are so hard to get through. you have many happy memories of your lives together, focus on them and they will get you through this sad time


----------

